# What colour Collar?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Mila wears a red collar (she's a yellow Lab/beagle) and Tia's collar is a beautiful turquoise with a Southwest design on it. Julia picked it out last summer when we were in New Mexico, and before we adopted Tia. It looks very nice against her blonde fur.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

both of my girls have bright orange nylon collars (have had orange since they were pups, have worn them like 9 times...) 

more often they wear rolled leather (Burgundy leather) collars.

most often they have chain slip collars with Burgundy leather leads.

Layla has a purple seatbelt harness & Blush has crimson.

they are nude 98% of the time!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

The boy's wear blue and hunter green, Chloe is purple right now and Sadie has a beautiful back with yellow, pink, red diamonds shape collar.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen (male) wears a navy blue martingale collar


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

Go to up country and look at their collars-we have a bunch from them. SOOO cute. Just google up country dog collars and the site should pop up. I can't remember the site off the top of my head.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Both of my boys wear red - I love the way it looks with their coats.


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

Dark green is my favorite color on goldens.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Katie has an auburn university collar. War eagle!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Fortunately, dogs don't have gender issues like we do, so they don't care about collar color. What looks the best with your own dog's coat? That's what matters. Your dog isn't going to have lame human gender stereotypes like we do. I like blue or green with gold, but red look great too, as do purple and brown.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Lucy wears purple! But I'm going to be buying her a green one also.


----------



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Scout wears blue right now. When it's time for a big boy collar, he's either going to get red bear or green moose.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a little black bowtie that we put on Sophie just for the fun of it.... that's when I realized that black looks awesome against her fur. I wonder if there are girly black collars for when she gets her big girl collar?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I totally agree that Petsmart has a horrible selection...they are so like blah. Right now here's what mine are sporting:

Libby: Pink
Beamer: Martingale blue
Hudson: Martingale traditional camo (totally fits his personality)

I think Libby need some bling-bling = shopping trip!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My guys wear boring brown Volharts:uhoh:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

red currently. We go through a lot, so it changes all the time. She's in the water with it all summer, so by falltime they're pretty gross and get replaced. I like a type of padded nylon collar that I get from PetCo; it comes in blue, red, or purple.

She also has a nice indoor or around-the-yard collar in leaf green with little lady bugs on it. I put it on her after we come home so her other one can dry out.

but...she also has a selection of mushing harnesses in orange, blue, green and red, a baby blue coat for the really coooold days and a selection of doggie booties in gray, neon green and purple.

She's got more things to wear than I do.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is mine's current collar. It's camel colored.











http://www.thepamperedpup.com/dog/collars_harnesses_leashes/leather_dog_collars/camel_star_collar


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I get Lupine collars. patterned to match personalities. They replace without question any chewed or otherwise mangled. Can find them online.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Since people kept mistaking my dog with boys as a girl, I made sure he had a more masculine collar. One is a microvelvet collar in houndstooth made by Bowsers:

http://www.bowsers.com/en/products/p32.php?CID=11&SID=59&FID=40
http://abone-to-pick.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=29852

The 2nd collar he uses is an orange, brown and tan leather striped one made by Ruff Stuff:

http://abone-to-pick.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=30211


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sassy Stripes Collar!!! I love it!!! LOL


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker wears a nice bright royal blue collar and Kodi (our GSD) always wears either red or bright orange (hunting color).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama his Alabama collar or his royal blue for the little prince

Beau- he has a harness and sometimes wears a red collar. He loves his collar

Shelby has a pink or light blue People always think she is a boy. So I got pastels for her.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> I totally agree that Petsmart has a horrible selection...they are so like blah. Right now here's what mine are sporting:
> 
> Libby: Pink
> Beamer: Martingale blue
> ...


Is Hudson's camo martingale a Lupine? That's the one Vito has.

He also has a blue and brown paisley print collar from collarmania.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Ziggy wears black. It matches his nose and paw pads!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

We only use *KeepSafe Breakaway Collars*. 

Aspen's is blue & Goldie's is purple.


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a red ROGZ one for Roxy - she's always worn red as I think it's looks so smart wiht her pale colour. I got her a green one at Crufts last year, which looked nice, but not right so didn't last long. Freddies wears a royal blue ROGZ one. I think his colours will stay blue.

Someone mentioned the Up Country collars and I've been eyeing them up for years. I think they're lovely.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

For "fancy" days, the goldens each have a Mackenzie collar. http://mackenziebelts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=10. 

The most amazing collar collection is at http://www.mrsbones.com/dog_collars_martingale_collars_leashes_s/109.htm

During swimming seasons, the dogs wear the Orivs collars with their name& phone number stitched in white thread:
Finn: Hunter green
Tally: Yellow
Tango: Cherry Red

During other months, they wear LLBean leather collars with brass name plates.

They dont wear collars in the house or yard though, just on walks, hikes, and outings.

To chaperone proms or attend weddings:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have two boxes full of collars. I switch my dogs collars weekly or more!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our crew has definite colors ..... Penny's is forest green (looks stunning with her copper colored coat), Maggie is purple ( for the diva) and springer Cody is red ( always thinking of those healthy red blood cells, and Syd is either red or blue (even tho she's a girl). They have quite an assortment of collars......love The Truman collars that benefit AIHA research at the Morris Foundation, bison collar designs and their latest are leather collars from Collarmania that have their names embroidered in their colors.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Sasha has a blue one and Saxon has a red one, red just didnt look right on Sasha , she only wears it when out walking, collar free in the house and garden

my gorgous dogs


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

LJilly, wow thank you for the link to all those pretty collars! I never knew there were such special collars out there for our pups. I'm a product of Petland shopping for most things and being a new dog owner, I'm still in the dark about these things. 

I have a feeling that when I manage to collect a little bit of "pin money" I may just sneak some of these designer collars into the house.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol - they are a nice local woman's handiwork, so I like supporting her collars. They last forever. Tally's yellow roses with gold thread is my favorite.

Finn wears this one: Sun, moon stars in gold, blue backgroundhttp://mackenziebelts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1587 and http://www.mrsbones.com/product_p/cg-cele-1.htm

He used to have red with yellow suns, but it didnt work for him


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's another great site. I love their collars (esp the trim collars) and you can pick the material and have either a regular or martingale made. I was drawn to them since a percentage goes to the Morris Foundation for AIHA (hemolytic anemia) research.

http://www.thetrumancollar.com/index.php


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

You are absolutely correct about the crappy selection, unless you want some sort of bizarre color that just doesn't look right on a Golden.

I have not been able to find a traditional tan color, woven or leather, at Petco or Petsmart for at least 3 years. I have no idea what their deal is...

This is why Comet had a Red collar. I really didn't like it but it was the closest one I could find.

I could not use Leather collars on Comet any more because Dakota would pull them off, eat them, and leave the metal jangly part in the middle of the living room floor LOL

-Larry


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I wish I could buy one of each of all those collars! I'm putting these great links into my favorites and will hope that they take Canadian orders (kinda hoping that our money gains a bit by the time I'm ready to order though  )


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

everybody wears dark/forest green (black lab girl & boy goldies) and we've got tons of matching leashes. We've gotten several compliments when they pile out of the airplane about "matching" since our plane is darkish green on gray. 

love the dark green on a redhead; however, it's getting harder to find collars in that color this year.

Obi has a Spiffy Dog collar with fish on it (young years he was #1 fisherdog), but his Boomerang tag doesn't fit it.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Regular collars *&* the dangling tags scare the wits out of me! If you had experienced what my two girls did & many, many others, you'd never use regular collars *&* dangling tags again. It only takes one time & you never know when it's going to happen (strangulation). Some people can free the dogs while others cannot...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Sassy Stripes Collar!!! I love it!!! LOL


Yes Wiggs is sassy alright...



tintallie said:


> Since people kept mistaking my dog with boys as a girl, I made sure he had a more masculine collar. One is a microvelvet collar in houndstooth made by Bowsers:
> 
> http://www.bowsers.com/en/products/p32.php?CID=11&SID=59&FID=40
> http://abone-to-pick.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=29852
> ...





Loboto-Me said:


> I wish I could buy one of each of all those collars! I'm putting these great links into my favorites and will hope that they take Canadian orders (kinda hoping that our money gains a bit by the time I'm ready to order though  )


The links I gave are from a company that does business in USD and CAD!

BTW, I'm in Calgary too and If you want to get similar collars to the ones I posted, I got mine at Healthy Hounds on the corner of 34th Ave and 20th St SW across from the Original Joes in Marda Loop and also the Urban Dog Market on 22 St SW and 34th Ave SW across the street from the Starbucks and Safeway in Marda Loop/Garrison Woods.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> Regular collars *&* the dangling tags scare the wits out of me! If you had experienced what my two girls did & many, many others, you'd never use regular collars *&* dangling tags again. It only takes one time & you never know when it's going to happen (strangulation). Some people can free the dogs while others cannot...


The boomerang tags are a godsend there. THey fit flat on the collars and really are the best tags I've ever seen.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the directions, hubster builds in Garrison, so he should know where that is. Oh is Garrison Woods the same as Garrison? LOL! I only drive limited areas (NW, and Cochrane is OK too) cuz I panic if I get lost... I'm a point A to point B, then point B to point C type driver LOL! Always a good excuse to get hubster to do the driving.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly has a very pretty purple one by Hamish Macbeth...



















and Harry's is also from the same company...in a nice baby blue!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Loboto-Me said:


> Thanks for the directions, hubster builds in Garrison, so he should know where that is. Oh is Garrison Woods the same as Garrison? LOL! I only drive limited areas (NW, and Cochrane is OK too) cuz I panic if I get lost... I'm a point A to point B, then point B to point C type driver LOL! Always a good excuse to get hubster to do the driving.


Garrison Woods is the first Canada Lands project at the old Currie Barracks across Crowchild Trail from the Calgary Farmers Market.

Garrison Green is south of Mount Royal College further down Crowchild Trail, but it is also a Canada Lands Project. If your DH is involved in construction, he is probably at Garrison Green which is still in progress. Garrison Woods is completed and way out of my price range, although I LOVE the area!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The boomerang tags are a godsend there. THey fit flat on the collars and really are the best tags I've ever seen.


Yes, I agree. NO worries of them getting caught on anything, getting stuck on someone's tooth, or falling off. 

I know the *Keepsafe Collars* aren't "pretty," but that is the very least of my concerns. With those collars & the flat tags, I know they're safe & that's all I care about. 

No one thinks a strangulation situation will happen to their dogs until it suddenly does & you only have seconds to free them or they die. It happens more often than people think...Whenever I see dangling tags on dog collars, my first thought is of what happened with my two & it scares me to pieces.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

These collars by Taz-Lab are also advertised as safety collars: http://tazlab.com/tl_collars.htm


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

tintallie said:


> These collars by Taz-Lab are also advertised as safety collars: http://tazlab.com/tl_collars.htm


Hey-those are cool!!!! And with these, they don't fall off, which is nice! Thank you for posting that! :wave:


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

K9 Passion said:


> Hey-those are cool!!!! And with these, they don't fall off, which is nice! Thank you for posting that! :wave:


The video gives a demonstration of how the collar works.

I was wondering how sturdy the Premier Keepsafe Collars were....two plastic buckles that my dog could potentially break.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

tintallie said:


> The video gives a demonstration of how the collar works.
> 
> I was wondering how sturdy the Premier Keepsafe Collars were....two plastic buckles that my dog could potentially break.


Uuummm....I don't know how the buckles would break, so I don't know how to answer your question...?

I looked at those taz collars & the concept there is that the collars should slide off if they get caught, but what if the dogs are in a certain type of position where they don't come off? I guess then they just stretch out a lot...? How much stretching can it take before it looses elasticity? I am also a little concerned about the tag in front of the collar. I wish the video demonstration was longer & more thorough. I sure think it's a neat idea though. :wave:


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Honey has a selection to choose from.........

Black sparkly one
Green Camoflage
Honey bees on a blue background (she is called Honey afterall)!
Plain black 
Plain purple

It's like having lots of shoes to choose from I guess!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz, who is dark red, looks great in flourescent orange and green. I also had a deep, cadet blue collar when he was a pup and I really liked that color, too.

Right now he's wearing a brown martingale that was hand beaded by a friend of mine. The background beeding is a rootbeer color with a green and purple design throughout.

Go with whatever you think looks good!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> ...Go with whatever you think looks good!


WOW-that's the last thing I think about.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tintallie said:


> These collars by Taz-Lab are also advertised as safety collars: http://tazlab.com/tl_collars.htm


Those are totally cool! I didn't like the breakaway collars because they would apart too easily.


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

As my dogs only wear collars when out and they slip over their heads we tend to grab any collar and pop it on the first dog that comes to us. originally Gunner had black. poppy blue and Lotty and aya red


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My dogs are color coded for their collars, harnesses and leashes. Jasmine is blue, Jasper black and Danny red.

Those Taz-Lab collars are really cool!


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Monte has a Marine Corps camo collar with a flat Marine Corps medallion on it and a matching lead. Our local pet store sells these for the various military services and the profits go to a program for military dogs.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

This is Codys collar. I just got it in the mail the other day.
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=vt_related_1&listing_id=18900846
His is the cream and black one.

It looks way nicer in person and Cody looks very sharp with his new collar!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow's collar is made out of wetsuit material and is pink!


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

Jack has an ACU collar (army colors) so cute, it was made for him..
and Cali has a pink collar with little flowers on it from petsmart


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought Pippa's collar at PetSmart in Whitby (almost 2 years ago but they still have these ones). It's made of rolled leather and they have various colors. We choose RED. The leather is quite hard and stiff at first but softens up over time. Our Whippet wears a Martingale collar made of soft fabric. Our dogs only have their collars on when we are going for a walk or we have them away from home, visiting someone etc.


----------

